# The Entertainer Family



## Haz53 (Aug 21, 2011)

Just picked up The Entertainer Family from Carrefour for 350 Dhs. with a 50 Dhs. free voucher to spend in Carrefour. Thought it was a good deal.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Haz53 said:


> Just picked up The Entertainer Family from Carrefour for 350 Dhs. with a 50 Dhs. free voucher to spend in Carrefour. Thought it was a good deal.


I own the Entertainer Family and Entertainer Fine Dining - used both last year as well. They are great deals. 

I didn't enjoy the Entertainer Traveler though. While I got it for free, it was more hassle than it was worth and the deals were not valuable.

-md000/Mike


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

Are some examples of whats in "Entertainer Family" online?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

EmilieTS said:


> Are some examples of whats in "Entertainer Family" online?


Their website has a full listing - by area and activity:

Find a voucher | The Entertainer

-md000/Mike


----------



## EmilieTS (Dec 28, 2011)

Awesome, thanks sooo much!! 

Hey btw did a new one just come out? I am wondering about the expiration dates?? 

Thanks


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

There's one for each year, so yes a new one was just released.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Cant believe i didnt buy this last year. Bought it last week as the folks are over and saved over 1200 dizzies in just a week (kaledascope at atlantis, Baresti, Channels and flavours on 2) Unfortunately the downside is the extra 4kg's from eating out so much.


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

Buy one every year its great,but I usually end up using the same restaurants every years so my books have tons of coupons left.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

LONGGOOD BYE said:


> Buy one every year its great,but I usually end up using the same restaurants every years so my books have tons of coupons left.


I usually end up trading other people for their coupons. If you don't use the Exchange or Ruth's Chris, I'll gladly trade you something 

-md000/Mike


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

md000 said:


> I usually end up trading other people for their coupons. If you don't use the Exchange or Ruth's Chris, I'll gladly trade you something
> -md000/Mike


We buy Fine Dining, while a friend buys The Family and we swap coupons too.


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

Swapping coupons is a good Idea,we get the family since we are not too much into fine dining.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Haz53 said:


> Just picked up The Entertainer Family from Carrefour for 350 Dhs. with a 50 Dhs. free voucher to spend in Carrefour. Thought it was a good deal.


Was this a one time special at Carrefour or still going on? I was an Geant and they didn't have the same deal. Wouldn't mind picking up the Fine Dining


----------



## Nita... (Apr 9, 2011)

The Carrefour deal is still on! Btw does anyone know if entertainer kids would be better than the family book if you have a 3 year old and 1 year old?


----------



## JuliaKurilo (Jan 11, 2012)

I need more coupons for Ski Dubai!!!:juggle: Can somebody help me?
I'd like to swap any coupon from Entertainer Family 2012 for Ski Dubai coupon


----------



## tala1234 (Dec 25, 2012)

Anyone would like to change some vouchers from the entertainer family 2012?


----------



## terdubai (Feb 15, 2012)

I'm headed out of town tomorrow and not back til 2013... Anyone can have my books if they want to pm me to pick up in meadows.


----------



## tala1234 (Dec 25, 2012)

Meadows is very far from my place, I live in Deira :S


----------

